# Holztreppen im Schwimmteich



## Corsar (6. Aug. 2007)

Unser Schwimmteich ist z.Z. im Bau. Als nächstes sind die Holzarbeiten geplant. Hat jemand Erfahrung zur Rutschfestigkeit von Holzstegen/Treppenstufen, die permanent unter der Wasseroberfläche liegen?

Danke für Euren Input!


----------



## rainthanner (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Holztreppen im Schwimmteich*



			
				Corsar schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Erfahrung zur Rutschfestigkeit von Holzstegen/Treppenstufen, die permanent unter der Wasseroberfläche liegen?


 
ich habe da ja keine Erfahrungen, aber ich glaube, die werden sogar mächtig rutschig.


----------



## Annett (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Holztreppen im Schwimmteich*

Moin,

auch Betonstufen werden auf Dauer sehr rutschig ... 
Ich weiß nicht, was profiliertes Holz da bringen würde. 
Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch der eine oder andere Schwimmteichbesitzer mit Treppen/Stufen im Teich?!


----------



## rainthanner (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Holztreppen im Schwimmteich*

Mal Scherz beiseite: 

Es gibt im Bootsbau so Antirutschbeläge. Sowas würde ich auf die Stufen machen. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Corsar (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Holztreppen im Schwimmteich*

Danke für eure Antworten, die mich leider noch nicht richtig weitergebracht haben...
Profiliertes Holz wird eh eingesetzt - Antirutschbeläge? Habe ich mir das so vorzustellen wie diese unsäglichen Matten in manchen Badewannen - Igitt...


----------



## fleur (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Holztreppen im Schwimmteich*


Hallo Corsar,
habe seit 10 Jahren einen Schwimmteich (allerdings etwas unkonventionell, weil "erste Stunde"). Als Einstieg gibt es Steinstufen aus *Bruchstein *(Oberfläche rauh, etwas uneben) und *Hohlblockstein* (Seiten nach oben) (hatte Gewichtsgründe).
Trotz Fadenalgen, Schwebealgen, Mulm in wechselndem Auftreten gibt es *nie* ein Rutschproblem !
Von Flußsteinen, d.h. großen Kieselsteinen rate ich dringend ab, die werden nach Besatz von Algen sehr rutschig.
Mit *Holz* kann ich Dir leider nicht dienen ! Würde Dir aber auch dringend abraten davon.:  
LG fleur


----------



## Corsar (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Holztreppen im Schwimmteich*

Danke fleur,

aber es wäre doch schön, wenn jemand noch Erfahrung mit Holz (z.B. garapa) haben sollte

LG
Corsar


----------



## pontina (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Holztreppen im Schwimmteich*

Hallo Corsar,

bei uns steht eine Bangkireitreppe im Teich und die wird nach ca. 2 Jahren sehr glitschig. Man kann sie aber ohne Probleme rausholen und mit einem Hochdruckreiniger säubern; dann ist sie wieder 1a sauber, rutschfest und sicher zu begehen.


----------



## gloh (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Holztreppen im Schwimmteich*

Hallo Corsar,
in unserem Schwimmteich habe ich eine schräg stehende Leiter *und* eine Treppe, die mit Granitstufen belegt ist.
Die Leiter habe ich aus  geriffelten Bankirai-Brettern hergestellt. Diese Bretter werden glatt, sobald sich auf den Stufen ein Algenfilm absetzt. Dieser kann jedoch mit einer etwas härteren Bürste entfernt werden. Da die Leiter einen Handlauf hat, machen auch glatte Stufen bei etwas Vorsicht kaum Probleme.

Die Granitstufen der Treppe haben einen Querschnitt von 15 x 35 cm; die Stufen ist 120 cm breit. Diese Stufen sind von 2 Seiten glatt poliert und die anderen beiden Seiten sind "gestockt" (also aufgeraut, jedoch barfuß sehr gut begehbar). Diese nicht glatte Seite haben wir nach oben gelegt und es hat sich hervorragend bewährt. Auch bei etwas Ablagerung gelangt man sicher ins Wasser. Gelegentlich  werden auch diese Stufen mit einem harten Besen abgefegt, um die volle Rauhigkeit wieder zu bekommen. Die Granitstufen haben außerdem den Vorteil, dass sie bei dem großen Eigengewicht sehr fest und dauerhaft liegen.
Bei uns wird fast nur die Granittreppe genutzt, weil sie um vieles angenehmer zu begehen ist. Ich habe leider kein Bild von der Holzleiter, sondern nur von der Granittreppe.
Viel Erfolg bei deinen Bauarbeiten wünscht

Gerd


----------



## gloh (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Holztreppen im Schwimmteich*

Hallo,
als Nachtrag noch ein Bild, auf dem man vorne die Treppe sieht. von der Holzleiter erkennt man hinten links nur den Handlauf. Schöne Grüße 
Gerd


----------



## Corsar (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Holztreppen im Schwimmteich*

Euch allen vielen Dank für eure Beiträge!

Gerd: Deine Fotos kenne ich doch schon ) seit Sonntag


----------



## semperit (27. Juni 2017)

gloh schrieb:


> *AW: Holztreppen im Schwimmteich*
> 
> Hallo,
> als Nachtrag noch ein Bild, auf dem man vorne die Treppe sieht. von der Holzleiter erkennt man hinten links nur den Handlauf. Schöne Grüße
> Gerd


Hallo Gert,

hattet du die Stufen unter der Folie schon "vorbereitet" oder anders gefragt wie sollte man die Treppe beim Bau anlegen ? 

Vg


----------



## Zacky (27. Juni 2017)

...ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass hier evtl. doch noch eine Antwort kommt... 


> gloh wurde zuletzt gesehen:
> 20. Nov. 2008


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (29. Juni 2017)

Gelöscht - man sollte wirklich erst mal auf das Datum schauen...


----------



## segafried (29. Juni 2017)

Also wenn du mal auf nassem Holz gelaufen ist, auf dem sich Grünbelag abgesetzt hat, dann weiß du sicher, dass das eine richtige Rutschpartie werden kann?


----------

